# [SOLVED] emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "xfce".

## etouche

Bonjour,

Je suis ce tuto à la lettre.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/xfce-config.xml

Mais le problème, c'est que je n'arrive pas a 'emerger' un xfce4 par contre pour 'xfce4-settings', il me propose de télécharger les paquets manquants.

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "xfce4".

Tout est parfait, mes paquets sont bien a jour, les flags USE paramétré pour xfce4.

De plus , 'revdep-rebuild -p' me donne du premier coup un résultat superbe, aucune erreur en apparence dans mon système.

Et je vois bien dans mon portage des paquets pour xfce4   :Shocked: 

Pour l'heure j'ai exécuté la commande 'emerge -avt xfc4-settings' ...

J'attends de voir le résultat.(il télécharge des paquets manquants).

Merci pour votre intérêt et votre temps.

Je poste la suite après l'"emerge" des xfc4-settings.

P.S.: ma Gentoo est à peine installée, j'ai installé xorg et les outils conseillé dans la doc d'installation ...c'est tout.

----------

## etouche

voila, j'ai installer xfce4-settings ...

Est-ce que c'est bon ?

J'avoue que il me demande d'updater un truc mais à la fin il me dis ok pas besoin tout est ok ...   :Embarassed: 

```

>>> Recording xfce-base/xfce4-settings in "world" favorites file...

 * Messages for package x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.6:

 * Library names have changed since earlier versions of xcb-util;

 * you must rebuild packages that have linked against <xcb-util-0.3.0.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 81 info files.
```

Mais le problème subsite...

voici ici mes paquets pour xfce-base

```

new-host ~ # ls /usr/portage/xfce-base

exo           libxfce4ui    metadata.xml  xfce-utils   xfce4-session   xfdesktop

garcon        libxfce4util  thunar        xfce4-meta   xfce4-settings  xfwm4

libxfce4menu  libxfcegui4   tumbler       xfce4-panel  xfconf

f
```

```
new-host ~ # equery list xfce4

[ Searching for package 'xfce4' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] dev-util/xfce4-dev-tools-4.7.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] xfce-base/libxfce4util-4.6.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] xfce-base/xfce4-settings-4.6.3 (0)

new-host ~ #
```

Pourtant   equery depends xfce4 me donne :

```
new-host ~ # equery depends xfce4

[ Searching for packages depending on xfce4... ]

!!! Warning: No packages found matching xfce4

```

En somme, je me doute depuis le début de pas avoir le paquet 'xfce4'.

J'ai besoin de votre aide, si vous avez une réponse, je suis preneur.

Je continue de chercher dès que j'en sais plus je vous tiens informé   :Wink: 

Merci   :Very Happy: 

UPDATE !

```
new-host maestro # emerge XFce4-1.0

!!! 'XFce4-1.0' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.

```

----------

## SamuliSuominen

French translation is out of date. Use http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xfce-config.xml.

# emerge -avt xfce4-meta

----------

## etouche

OMG, thanks for you answer.

OU merci ... i don't know  :Smile: 

But unfortunately i have this error :

```

new-host-2 ~ # emerge -avt xfce4-meta

!!! '�avt' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.
```

but without '-t' :

```
emerge -av xfce4-meta
```

It works about emerge and dependences downloading... i have to wait that finish  :Smile: 

I'll be back.... soon after that.

----------

## etouche

Thanks again  :Very Happy: 

i hope a day i could help gentoo and others linux user like you do.

IT WORKS VERY VERY WELL !!!!!

```
>>> Recording xfce-base/xfce4-meta in "world" favorites file...

 * Messages for package media-fonts/dejavu-2.29:

 * The following fontconfig configuration files have been installed:

 * 

 *   20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans-mono.conf

 *   20-unhint-small-dejavu-sans.conf

 *   20-unhint-small-dejavu-serif.conf

 *   57-dejavu-sans-mono.conf

 *   57-dejavu-sans.conf

 *   57-dejavu-serif.conf

 * 

 * Use `eselect fontconfig` to enable/disable them.

 * 

 * Starting with dejavu-2.22 font ligatures were re-imported in DejaVu

 * That means that you'll possibly encounter the infamous ligature bug

 * with pango-enabled Firefox (e.g. 'fi' and 'fl' will occasionally

 * overlap). This will be fixed in Firefox-3.x. Until this happens

 * either use Firefox without pango (MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1), or use

 * dejavu-2.21

 * 

 * Messages for package xfce-base/thunar-1.0.1:

 * If you are seeing some odd dbus error, make sure your user is in the

 * plugdev group. See Gentoo bug #279077 for more info

 * Messages for package xfce-base/xfce-utils-4.6.1:

 * Run Xfce4 from your favourite Display Manager by using

 * XSESSION="Xfce4" in /etc/rc.conf

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 83 info files.

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Moved from Portage & Programming to French.

A bilingual thread starting in French

----------

